
Optional Monad in C - caotic
https://github.com/caotic123/C-funny-trash-things/tree/master/C-Monads
======
machuidel
I did something similar a while ago. Have a look at:
[https://gist.github.com/machuidel/d7cc099ddc4970c6ddf4](https://gist.github.com/machuidel/d7cc099ddc4970c6ddf4)

